# white cyst on gold molly



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just noticed it earlier today moved her to 10gallon hospital tank attached are pictures of the cyst also has a red sore above it 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=753&pictureid=5845


http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=753&pictureid=5844

Again these pictures are not the best as she is still active and eats.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Update my molly is better cyst has gone down no red sore still active gonna keep her isolated for a few more days


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just when I think things are getting better....... BAM!!! Molly is covered in what I believe to be ich. Gonna get ich guard tomorrow she is currently in my 10 gallon hospital tank ( thank god I had it setup, just knew I had a feeling that something was bound to happen to one of my fish ) She is also 3 years old going on 4 so for a molly that's about average ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Raise the temp slowly. It will speed up the life cycle of the ich and kill it. Yes, get medicine and treat for ich. You may want to treat the main tank as well with the ich medicine. Glad you separated your molly from the rest, less chance of them getting ich themselves. But always remember that if a fish gets a disease chances are that they all have the same thing. They may not be showing signs because their immune system is stronger than the one who is showing symptoms.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

If been watching my main tank no signs of pick on any other fish my molly is doing very well day two of treating with formalin, malachite green, things I have been looking for in my main tank fish rubbing against plants gravel rocks, keeping my molly in hospital tank for at least another week and medicating , once she is well moving back to main tank cleaning hospital tank, when cleaning tank should do 100% water change I have sand substrate just to keep in mind also live plants in hospital tank hornwort cabomba


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If she showed signs of ich in the main tank then I can assure you the main tank has it. Treat the main tank for the same duration you would if you actually saw the signs and symptoms.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have ghost shrimp in main tank would the medication effect them


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Also Im not sure if It was ick not sugar like crystals it was as stated above a cyst Almost thinking it is some sort of protozoan parasite of some sort she only had it on her for two days normal activity all my fish are eating fine no strange behavior three other mollys in main tank as well with guppys and loach


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

So I took obsidian word took my shrimp out of main tank put in one gallon tank with some plant clippings dosed main tank removed carbon from filter


----------

